# Changing Sponsor - Will I be Banned?



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been working with my employer for 1 month only. I am on probation. And the working environment and everything is just miserable here. I have looked up for jobs, and finally I have got an offer from a new company.

If I resign, will I get a BAN? 
What if my new employer files for a sponsorship transfer, is the BAN still imposed?
How can the ban be lifted if it is imposed? Is there any fees that I can pay?


----------



## yomama07 (Aug 22, 2012)

As far as I know you will be automatically banned for 6 months IF you change your job within a span of 1 year of obtaining your residency visa from your previous employer.

I myself am in this situation. I have got a Visa a few months ago and cannot change it when and if I find another suitable job from another company within a year. After a year you can do it by paying a fine. 

Can you please say why is it "miserable"?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is in your contract that you signed, pertaining to quiting in the probation period? Are you a degreed professional and will your salary be over 10k (I think this is the salary threshold it has to be at)? If your intention was to take a low salary, and then come here to find a better job... then you may have got yourself in a pickle, as many people come to find out only after reaching here. This is in place, just so that low end people do not do this to employers.... is a bit sad as many of the people who are in these positions cant come here to find a job without a visa, when they are allowed to come they have so little time and people tend to accept anything with the thought can just change it, and then the low end people are stuck in horrible positions with no way out (as the employers very much expect and realize), except to be banned and have to go back home where maybe there are no jobs. Which of course, many people dont do. For the next poster coming and reading about accepting a low paying salary or something that doesnt quite feel right, please keep in mind this situation... 

I do hope you are a degreed individual or you have a higher salary, and can just go around your works ban.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

yomama07 said:


> As far as I know you will be automatically banned for 6 months IF you change your job within a span of 1 year of obtaining your residency visa from your previous employer.
> 
> I myself am in this situation. I have got a Visa a few months ago and cannot change it when and if I find another suitable job from another company within a year. After a year you can do it by paying a fine.
> 
> Can you please say why is it "miserable"?


I am also interested in knowing the consequences of resigning from a company.So basically if someone resigns after the completion of 1yr and not within the probation period, then normally can pay a fine (how much is it actually??) and then can switch to a new company with no problems?.
In order to do this, will the current employer have to agree with the employee to provide him a NOC or something?.
How much is the ban someone can legally get?, 6months or 1yr?.Does it depend on the type of the company? (ie public or private?). 
thank you!


----------

